# Industrial Style Decor



## klassen_andrew (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Lena Sterling (Jul 9, 2015)

klassen_andrew said:


> Hey Everyone I am new here but wanted to share some of my industrial pipe decor ideas. I have been building and installing a number of items in my own home and now have decided to try my hand at making them for others. Ill post some pictures shortly.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andrew


Wow! These are really great!. Looking fab.


----------

